# New experience on Phragmi.



## SuperPaph (Jan 22, 2022)

Friends
I´ve never grown a Phragmipedium. I´ll have my first experience with a Phragmipedium Prince Albert and I need to be advised about the medium potting, please. 
Always grateful


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 22, 2022)

Pretty much any standard chunky orchid potting mix will work. They'll grow in bark based media, inorganic media, moss, and so on. They are poor candidates for being mounted. I grow most of mine in bark based mix and in rockwool based mix, using added extra course perlite and leca as well as any other random stuff I happen to have around. It's usually better to select media that resists breaking down in moist conditions because moist conditions at the roots is what Phragmipediums want.


----------



## abax (Jan 22, 2022)

I grow a lot of Phrags. and I use medium Orchiata, charcoal and perlite in different sizes
in clay pots with slits in the sides and excellent bottom drainage. Generally, they prefer
moist conditions, excellent air movement through the pot and coolish conditions. If you
can't provide high humidity (70-80%) and air movement, the growing will be tough.


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2022)

All of my phrags are in semi-hydroponics, where the roots are kept constantly moist (not soppy) and very airy.


----------



## awesomei (Jan 23, 2022)

As abax stated, the have been raising all my Prhrags in Orchiata(Med) bark, charcoal and perlite for over 20 years. They are kept moist 24/7. They have always done well. I have been experimenting with adding rockwool cubes to my mix for about a year now. The Phrags seem to love it and are really growing great!
George


----------



## sergeharvey (Jan 23, 2022)

Since this is a pearcei hybrid, it might just grow wonderfully in a 3/4 grodan 1/4 coarse perlite mix. I use this mix, watered every 4 days, weak fertiliser now and then.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jan 23, 2022)

I am on the other end of the care spectrum.I grow mine in pots in trays ,and water them twice a week(actually when the water is almost gone in one tray). They are in a south facing window,in bark,charcoal and sphagnum. That is the end of my care of my bessae hybrids,and the roots are almost bursting out of their pots,and are starting to show multiple sheaths.


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 24, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> I am on the other end of the care spectrum.I grow mine in pots in trays ,and water them twice a week(actually when the water is almost gone in one tray). They are in a south facing window,in bark,charcoal and sphagnum. That is the end of my care of my bessae hybrids,and the roots are almost bursting out of their pots,and are starting to show multiple sheaths.


Do you keep them in water even in winter? What temperatures do you have during winter?


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jan 24, 2022)

for some unknown reason,my phrags are never dormant,growing in all seasons. Below my window is a heat duct, and a insulating blind is pulled down at night. So, night temp might be 67F,day 74 F during winter,and as high as 78F day ,and 74 F night during Summer.The water is in the tray always,but,varying in depth from 3/4 inch to 1/4 inch.One is a creeper,Wanakee Sunset,and one QF Maria is a centralist. Both respond to this method well. 
I have Laelia, Catts, and Guiranthe in the same window ,all being watered at the same time as the Phrags, and are growing well.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jan 24, 2022)

Had the plants not arrived mutilated in transit from Equagenera, they would be showcase catagory,as they are very vigorous.


----------



## Anca86 (Jan 24, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> for some unknown reason,my phrags are never dormant,growing in all seasons. Below my window is a heat duct, and a insulating blind is pulled down at night. So, night temp might be 67F,day 74 F during winter,and as high as 78F day ,and 74 F night during Summer.The water is in the tray always,but,varying in depth from 3/4 inch to 1/4 inch.One is a creeper,Wanakee Sunset,and one QF Maria is a centralist. Both respond to this method well. View attachment 31930
> I have Laelia, Catts, and Guiranthe in the same window ,all being watered at the same time as the Phrags, and are growing well.


Thanks for taking the time to answer my question. 
Nice looking phrag.


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hereit is,in situ,on the window sill. As you can see,at 10 am, plenty of light,even in the depth of winter,at 44 latitude( Niagara Falls area). Because of the transparency of the leaves,you can see the new sheaths forming .


----------



## awesomei (Jan 24, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> for some unknown reason,my phrags are never dormant,growing in all seasons. Below my window is a heat duct, and a insulating blind is pulled down at night. So, night temp might be 67F,day 74 F during winter,and as high as 78F day ,and 74 F night during Summer.The water is in the tray always,but,varying in depth from 3/4 inch to 1/4 inch.One is a creeper,Wanakee Sunset,and one QF Maria is a centralist. Both respond to this method well. View attachment 31930
> I have Laelia, Catts, and Guiranthe in the same window ,all being watered at the same time as the Phrags, and are growing well.


I notice the same. Not much dormancy. But, I do notice a definite shift in growth regions. I find most of my Phrags are more root focused in winter, lower light and cooler. I find more leaf/blade focus and bloomimg in the Summer, warmer/brighter.


----------



## SuperPaph (Jan 24, 2022)

Thank you very much dear friends. I´ve read all suggestios and are very interesting. Hope those I adopt, be the correct for my environmental conditions. I´ll keep all you abreast!!! and crossing fingers!!!


----------



## FrankRC (Jan 25, 2022)

The choice of potting media is going to depend on the species/hybrid. There is no one size fits all culture for this genus. However there are a few things to keep in mind for any Phrag. Use an open and well drained medium that will allow for air to reach your roots. Water frequently if needed as opposed to a saucer of water. Besseae and longifolium based hybrids like to be moist (not wet) all the time and have now distinct growing season, and that why you see so many of these hybrids available in the trade, they dont need a rest period and are not partially xerophytic as some other species are (making them susceptible to rot). Good luck!


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 25, 2022)

I keep water in the saucers of my Phrags that are Kovachii and Besseae primary hybrids. They are happiest that way! Mine are also windowsill, but no heat vents. An OLD Victorian Farmhouse. Very cool in winter-floor underneath is not insulated. Temps in 60’s. Summer temps can be a challenge! I will be using cool mist and fans to fight temps that rise to 80° and up. They get excellent ventilation with fans and open windows and fans in summer


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Jan 26, 2022)

this being winter in Canada,the relative humidity is low,and the roots of my bessae hybrids actually grow into the water. Related to this, the consumption is almost triple what it is in the summer,so,I am daily filling the outer tray to the max ,that my weeds like.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jan 26, 2022)

Ha ha…MN here! We have a Similar climate so YES! I am watering every other day right now! Flush once weekly and scrub clean the saucers! I have a fan which sucks out humidity from the attic and works as an exhaust fan for my stove. It actually will suck humidity out of the air if running constantly. I turned it off for the winter…What humidity?? Come Spring/Summer/Fall it runs on low and high when using the stove! I do have to use cool mist to cool my Phrags this summer so hoping the fan doesn’t sabotage my efforts


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Feb 6, 2022)

I wonder if a primary Caudatum with dessandroi cross has been attempted.I ask because a red tentacled monster would be something to see,and would it prefer wet feet,or dry feet and warm?I did have a caudatum many years ago,with petals a meter long...it was something to see.


----------



## awesomei (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes, 1999, Phrag. Point des Pas


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Feb 6, 2022)

have you seen a photo?
nothing shows in my searches. Alex .Here I am watching my phrags suck up water like no tomorrow,and I want a heat loving thing like a caudatum,just to complicate matters?


----------



## awesomei (Feb 6, 2022)

No, can't find any either. Probably look and act like Phrag. Ruby Sloppers (caudatum x besseae)


----------



## alex.sorensen51 (Feb 6, 2022)

I think Besseae is morphologically different than Dessandroi,with Dessandroi being the extendended drooping petals.That would be the reason to attempt a crossing with Caudatatum...not too conflicting,and all one would need is the change from wet to warm hybrid


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 7, 2022)

alex.sorensen51 said:


> I wonder if a primary Caudatum with dessandroi cross has been attempted.



It has been attempted and successfully so. It's Phragmipedium Point des Pas. 



alex.sorensen51 said:


> and would it prefer wet feet,or dry feet and warm?I



Temperature preferences will probably be on the intermediate side, avoiding extremes of heat and cold. As for moisture levels, the seedlings will be variable and fall in a spectrum. I would err on the side of caution and start out a bit on the dry side, watering them perhaps just slightly more frequently than a typical Paph, and avoiding water in the saucer. My experience is that most of these besseae/dalessandroi x caudatum group hybrids are okay with lots of water, but a not insignificant portion of the seedlings will be highly prone to rot if left soaking in water. If you get a compot, you can experiment a bit. If you get a single seedling, you just have to carefully assess.


----------

